# Solar Trailer



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I want to build me a "solar trailer". To charge batteries on another trailer that can be used for several things(12 volt chainsaw, weedeater, inverter etc) around the farm. I had one built out of untreated wood but the wood rotted so I put the panels in storage. It was suppose to be a temporary thing till I got my off-grid cabin built, but "the cabin" will be some time in the future because I just turned a shop into a 1 bedroom home and spent alot of money(paying as we built) remodeling it. I also had bought some more solar panels to use on the cabin that I have not used yet. My new home's roof stays shady most of the day so I did not plan to use the solar panels on it. I want to build a solar trailer then I can use it in different locations until I get to the Cabin built. In a way of speaking this will allow me to "play" with my solar panels until I need them for the cabin.
Here is what I have and I wanted to use the things I have on hand. I can upgrade when I get the cabin built. I have a skeleton metal frame that was under a camper that I will use. It is about 20ft long. It has 2 axles but I think I will remove one so it will be easier to make tight turns, plus I do not feel I need it for the weight. I will build the solar rack/frame out of aluminum. I have 18 120 watt kyocera panels that I want to mount on it. If I stand 2 panels up on top of each other, they would be a little over 9ft high, then if I do this 9 times wide it will be close 20ft wide so it will work out good with the trailer frame. I am thinking a 5/12 pitch on the frame work would be good for the angle of the panels. I can adjust the angle from summer/winter by spacers under the wheels. I have 2 C 60 and 2 C 40 charge controllers so I will use the 2 C 60's on this set-up. This will be a 12 volt set-up. I will build a good size weather tight storage box with vents under the panels to house the charge controllers, fuses, disconnects etc. I will have a place to put the trailer if we are expecting some strong winds. 
I want to build a second solar trailer just to charge my 2 golfcarts. I have 8 100 watt panels so I will use 6 of these wired at 36 volts. The other 2 100 watt panels I will figure out some where that I can use them. I also have a 50 watt panels and 12 15 watt panels plus a few smaller ones I will use to run something. I just hate to see them sitting in storage. 
I wanted to get some input from some of you on things I might need to change. Thanks


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, I thought about doing something similar for a work trailer.
Enclosed,. with the tools inside to be charged, etc.
Looks like you have plenty of panels, almost 3000 watts, maybe use an extra trailer behind the golf cart for the extra panels and batteries that you don't use on the first one.
Keep us posted.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cant wait to see it,been out looking at Carts myself.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I wouldn't remove an axle.........the tongue weight is a function of the mid point between axles setup based upon the distance from the tongue back too the mid point . You'll probably never load the frame as heavly as the the weight of the old trailer . Also , it isn't going too hurt either tires or springs too 'slip n' slide' both axles when parking . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I am getting ready to put my panels on my trailer, got the frame ready. I wanted to ask some of you that might know------My panels(120 watts) will be wired from the panels to a fuse holder strips(total of 18 fuses) my longest wire run will probably be less than 15ft. I have 2 different color rolls of thnn 12 gauge solid copper----Do any of you see a problem using this? I also have some 10gauge red/black stranded automotive type wire but I feel that I do not need a 10 gauge for this short of a run, some of the panels wire will be less than 5ft. Thanks


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
If the these are nominal 12 volt PV panels(?), then the amperage will be about 10 amps with full sun.

This voltage drop table:
http://www.builditsolar.com/References/pvwiring.htm

Shows a 2% voltage drop for a one way run length of 7 ft -- so, if you want to stay within 2%, you would have to use something heavier than #12 for the longer runs. They seem to emphasize not letting the drop go above 2% in the battery charging circuit.
You could use the #10 for the longer runs, or even double up on the #12s, or just take a somewhat higher voltage drop.

A 2% voltage drop basically means that you lose 2% of the PV panel power output in the wire as heat.


Gary


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive seen something else too,with solar go up one thickness from the table recommendations.From a guy who troubleshoots poorly performing systems.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Gary, I will go with the bigger wire. I am putting some time in this trailer---I do not want to cut corners.




SolarGary said:


> Hi,
> If the these are nominal 12 volt PV panels(?), then the amperage will be about 10 amps with full sun.
> 
> This voltage drop table:
> ...


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

BooBoo, you reckon I should wire them panels with some 4 gauge or 1/0---LOL. I will use the 10 gauge for most and some 8gauge on the longer runs.




mightybooboo said:


> Ive seen something else too,with solar go up one thickness from the table recommendations. From a guy who troubleshoots poorly performing systems.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I just know what a pro troubleshooter advises so thought I'd mention it,seemed like good advice to consider in any event.FWIW,nothing more.Certainly not an area of expertise from me.

Good luck,cant wait to see it!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sure hope you took pictures along the way,this would be a great project to have a record of for the web.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I got it finished(well like a few minutes hanging door etc). I have not posted pics on here in a LONG time and I did that on another computer. I need to figure out who I downloaded too and try to remember passwords etc. I took a few pictures of the trailer before panels and after panels installed.






mightybooboo said:


> Sure hope you took pictures along the way,this would be a great project to have a record of for the web.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I am going to try a picture of the trailer. Well I did not do something right.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

One thing you may want to keep in mind, is that electronic things do not like to be "bumped" around.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Trying this again. Wish I had of painted the frame first, but I can still get to it to paint.


This is trailer frame made out of ladders.









Added some panel










Charging some batteries on a trailer










Charge controllers Etc


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Equipment you used?Batteries? LADDERS??? NICE out of the box thinking!!!!!

Really nice system Bud,well done!!!!BUKU impressed!

Thats a home power system that will power your homestead no sweat there,very nicely done!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had 8 arco 16-2000 on top of my truck canopy, 6 group 27 batteries and a heart 2.5k 24v inverter inside to build my cabins 12 years ago. I never ran out of power as long as the sun was shining.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

cmcon=7 said:


> I had 8 arco 16-2000 on top of my truck canopy, 6 group 27 batteries and a heart 2.5k 24v inverter inside to build my cabins 12 years ago. I never ran out of power as long as the sun was shining.


Hey,same story on my truck,it rocks!

I have 320 watts total... 4, 95 amp AGM Batteries,2 10 amp charge controllers,1000 dollars total.

click to enlarge


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

So,got it pumping out the power now?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Booboo if you are talking to me------Yea its hooked up and running my water pump a 20" fan on the rabbits, lights etc. I am only using 9 of the 18 panels for what I just mentioned. The other 9 are hooked to a trailer with 6 T105's that I can pull around the farm. All this is on the back of my farm where I want to build the cabin. I have way more panels hooked up than I need at this time, but I wanted to get them up and "running". I am thinking about hooking up a small freezer to them and fill the freezer with vegetables.




mightybooboo said:


> So,got it pumping out the power now?


----------

